# top 5 girls,



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

instead of fhm's 100 girls, lets have p-fury 5 girls,

1)marylin monroe
2)jennifer tilly
3)halle berry
4)jordan (before a lot of the operations)
5)jennifer love hewitt

lets hear yours then guys...


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

here is jennifer tilly if u guys dont know who she is, she is in bound and bride of chukie


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

hot damn

1. carmen electra
2. buffy tyler
3. victoria silvstedt
4. jlh
5. halle berry


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

theres to many god damn it!!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

dang! forgot about carmen electra.... shame on me


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

spiderman2099uk said:


> here is jennifer tilly if u guys dont know who she is, she is in bound and bride of chukie


 darn, she wasnt to beautiful....


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

1.carmen electra
2.jessica alba
3.jennifer love hewitt
4.vida gurrarea
5.jessica biel


----------



## CrabJuice (Sep 27, 2003)

1 Jaime Pressley
2 JLH
3Gwen Stefani
4Heid Klum


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

Death in # said:


> 1.carmen electra
> 2.jessica alba
> 3.jennifer love hewitt
> 4.vida gurrarea
> 5.jessica biel


 im with you :nod:


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

1. Carmen Elektra








2. Cathrine Zeta Jones








3. Jenny McCarthy








4. Holly Marie Combs








5. Eliza Dushku


----------



## NJJustin (Jul 3, 2003)

1. Halle Berry
2. Pam Anderson (back in the early baywatch days when she had some meat on her)
3. Carmen Electra
4. Charlize Theron (just pure natural beauty!)
5. Beyonce (even though im so sick of her,,i gotta admit she is hot as hell)


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

1. Bettie Page
2. Charlize Theron
3. Salma Hayek
4. Marilyn Monroe
5. Mila Jovovich


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

1. jennifer walcott (playboy model)
2. jessica alba
3. ali landry
4. adriana lima
5. vanessa marcil

not in any particular order.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

1.jessica alba
2.kristen kreuk
3.natalie portman
4.britney spears
5. hillary duff


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

fluidnyc said:


> 1. Carmen Elektra
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 very nice selection


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

hays98 said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > 1.carmen electra
> ...










dam skippy


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

1. Kristen kreuk
2. My favorite African American, Charlize Theron
3. Nicole Kidman
4. Zoe McClelland (Petty Officer Coats on JAG)
5. Alicia Silverstone

Honerable mention: naw, that would be pushing it.


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

14_blast said:


> 1. Kristen kreuk
> 2. My favorite African American, Charlize Theron
> 3. Nicole Kidman
> 4. Zoe McClelland (Petty Officer Coats on JAG)
> ...


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

Alicia silverstone!!??


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Those are my tadpoles in Miss Silverstones first pic







j/k


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

LOL she looks like a fat ass in that picture


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I need some chunky gals to offset the anorexic chicks on my list.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

LOL, here u go.. Anna Nicole Smith


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

EEEEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWW ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHH NOOOOOOOOOOOOO *runs off*


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> fluidnyc Posted on Nov 30 2003, 02:27 PM
> 
> LOL, here u go.. Anna Nicole Smith


Have you seen her latest pics? She lost quite a bit of weight...I believe she's back to her Guess Jeans weight.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

fluidnyc said:


> LOL, here u go.. Anna Nicole Smith


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

In no particular order:

Cristina Aguilera










Salma Hayek










Jennifer Garner










Adriana Lima










Liv Tyler


----------



## faty (Oct 26, 2003)

man looking at this thread is making me crazy


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

1: Elisha Cuthbert
2: Beyonce Knowles
3: Lexi Lin
4: dunno
5: dunno


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

and nobody said lexi lin







you should all be ashamed
she visiys us here all the time


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

why does god tese men so much why cant i get a girl like that and its always asshole they end up with too


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

That attitude is why







They are normal girls, too....treat them like everybody else and you'll do just fine. That's not to say there aren't a lot of bitchy hot girls...because there are....but there are bitchy ugly girls too...


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> Death in #'s Posted on Nov 30 2003, 05:24 PM
> and nobody said lexi lin you should all be ashamed
> she visiys us here all the time


I tried to have a united nations type list...I already have an asian representative with Kristin Kreuk.


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

Death in # said:


> and nobody said lexi lin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i said her


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

1.janet jackson(freak in bed i think and fine to be her age )
2.alyssa milano(wanted her since i was a kid)
3.jessica alba(ever since idle hands)
4.mya(just sex appeal)
5. serena williams(black catsuit...nuff said)


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

This chick ain't bad


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

But there is nothing better than twins


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

PiranhaMaster said:


> This chick ain't bad










britney is sooooooo hot


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

the twins look like monkeys


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> JeFFLo Posted on Nov 30 2003, 07:55 PM
> the twins look like monkeys


Would you spank those monkeys?


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

1. Claire Danes (I have always wanted her)
2. Aria Giovanni
3. Marla Sokolov
4. Fiona Apple
5. Asia Argento


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

JeFFLo said:


> the twins look like monkeys


 i agree


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

plonker_from_mars said:


> JeFFLo said:
> 
> 
> > the twins look like monkeys
> ...


 I concur. I've always thought that they look like chimps, ever since the Full House days.


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

I have a banana for them


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> scarfish Posted on Nov 30 2003, 08:35 PM
> QUOTE (plonker_from_mars @ Dec 1 2003, 12:06 AM)
> QUOTE (JeFFLo @ Dec 1 2003, 04:55 AM)
> the twins look like monkeys
> ...














> PiranhaMaster Posted on Nov 30 2003, 08:42 PM
> I have a banana for them


That is soooo wrong


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

scarfish said:


> plonker_from_mars said:
> 
> 
> > JeFFLo said:
> ...


 I agree


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

JeFFLo said:


> 1.jessica alba
> 2.kristen kreuk
> 3.natalie portman
> 4.britney spears
> 5. hillary duff


 im with you except with hillary duff....and natalie portman would be #1....


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

Yeah, Amanda Bynes is way hotter than Hillary Duff


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

1. anna kournikova










2. heidi klum










3. charisma carpenter










4. Shannon Elizabeth










5. Jessica Biel


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

DAMN I FORGOT ABOUT CHARISMA DAMN!!!!!!!!

AND JESSICA BIEL WOULD BE IN MY TOP 10 THAT MADE ME WATCH TEXAS CHAINSAW ALL THE WAY THROUGH SHE LOOKED SOO GOOD ALL SWEATY


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

jessica alba
the girl from "dog eat dog"
damn i cant remember any names
and this girl i know.......drool


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

JeFFLo said:


> the twins look like monkeys


 agreed


----------



## Mr T (Sep 17, 2003)

angelina jolie
christina aguilara (however u spell it)
kylie
denise richards
the queen (hmm, yum, yum, yum)


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

mlee965 said:


> JeFFLo said:
> 
> 
> > 1.jessica alba
> ...


 Isnt Hillary Duff like 15 :rock:


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Only one person (kory) said anna kournikova!! Shame on all of you


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

tinyteeth said:


> jessica alba
> the girl from "dog eat dog"
> damn i cant remember any names
> and this girl i know.......drool


 DOG EAT DOG-ALLY LANDRY


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

HighOctane said:


> Only one person (kory) said anna kournikova!! Shame on all of you


 I'm a smart man thats why


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

You boys pretty much got it covered!!


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

mlee965 said:


> JeFFLo said:
> 
> 
> > 1.jessica alba
> ...


 i would replace hillary duff with keira knightley


----------

